# Platy Fin Rot - I'm at my wit's end!!



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

So my little platy, Bob got fin rot a couple weeks back. I put her in a quarantine tank and treated her with Jungle LifeGuard. After about a week, she was all cleared up, so I put her back in the main tank. She was fine for about a week, and all today, but all of a sudden there are white blotches on her fins again after about an hour or so of me being gone today! What do I do? I put her in quarantine again and put in another dose of LifeGuard, but I'm at my wit's end on how to treat this thing. it keeps coming back!
The tank is a 10 gallon and tankmates include a male and female platy and 2 white skirt Tetras. There is a heater and filter also. Tank temp is about 76 degrees F. All the other fish are fine. What to do???


----------



## gmate (Sep 19, 2011)

Aquarium salt is a great preventative measure.


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

are you sure it is rot and not nipping? for it to only affect one fish and to come back once she's in with the others seems kind of strange...


----------



## dormfish (Sep 4, 2011)

KendraMc said:


> are you sure it is rot and not nipping? for it to only affect one fish and to come back once she's in with the others seems kind of strange...


She was being nipped at after the other female died, and the male was harassing her. Fisrt it was on this fins, then it was on the mouth and forehead, like a white fuzz almost. I haven't seen any nipping since I put the new female, Tokyo, in there. I bought some melafix, though, and Bob is recovering well in the quarantine tank. She should be ready to go back in the main tank by next Monday


----------

